#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  Siem Reap and its temples

## Pnow

Mate had to do a Visa Run and asked if I wanted to join for a bit of Cultural Experience. Tickets booked with Bangkok Air. Expensive but Fast!

Now the flight was due at 7:50 AM and arrived a bit late for check-in.. In fact 2 minutes to late and the didn't let us on board! Option was waiting for the next flight which was at 11: something... Next time I fly out early I make sure not to drink to much the night before...

Waiting for boarding we saw a foreigner walking around the plane.. Later found out it was the Pilot himself inspecting the plane.

Well, we flew of 10 minutes earlier as the plane was already full and no need to wait longer.. Of we went..

P.s. As Durianfan has just done a thread on this I will not post to many comments as all is described pretty well on his thread. In fact, I have loaded pictures over the past weeks to start this thread and when I just saw Durianfan's thread I thought.. fcuk that, no need than. But anyhow, it was a lot of work to resize all pictures so I want to share them with you guys anyway, if you like it or not..555

----------


## Pnow

So lets start of with some pictures. In fact hundreds but let me see how I get along..

Starting with arriving in Siem Reap... Siem Reap for all that not might know means Defeat of Siam! Where the Siamese, now Thai, left Cambodia after their defeat.

The plane we arrived in:


And the plane parked next to us:


Vietnamese I believe

Upon entering the airport the welcome sign:


A bit clearer.. or NOT..


Few other picture from the airport surroundings upon arrival. Please note the pictures are not that clear as made by a mobile phone:




Now the Visa issue was a bit different from what I know from Thailand. Pretty well organized and fast. Basically you line up with your form, Passport and the US$ fee's. Than all waiting together at a different spot. There are 16 officers doing all sorts of things and each passport goes through each of those officers... Anyway, once all checked and stamped the last officer will stand up and in a funny way trying to pronounce loudly the names in the passport he holds.. Everybody had a laugh...

----------


## Pnow

Now, after getting the Visa to enter Cambodia we were greeted by the Hotels Driver. The thing was that our plane was delayed and while emailing them in the morning that I would come on the next plane due to a hang over. Was not sure if the driver would be there but all worked out fine...
Here a picture of his drivers license.. Its huge, no Idea how to fold that up in your wallet:


Picked up in a Thai Toyota with Cambodian Plates.. Cambodia is Left Hand drive, but most cars are from Thailand are are Right Hand drive... His driving skills were a bit worrying as he was going all over the place at a steady 30km/h with bikes passing us. We felt standing still... However he made up in corners as he kept a steady speed of 30km/h in corners and didn't stop for red light! All in all... Welcome to Siem Reap..

----------


## Pnow

Now than. We choose to stay at the Auberge Mont Royal d'Angkor. Wasn't sure it it was any decent after many reviews were not that good.. So fingers crossed. The website looked so nice and the question marks kept coming on the way from the airport.. Did I make a good decision? After all, it was near the centre with a few minutes walk. The last corner towards the hotel we again went through with crying tires. Car stopped and first thing I noticed was the entrance.. It was indeed an old colonial mansion.. Very nice indeed. Truly boutique...

The entrance:


We had options for:
Pool Villa US 60
Delux US 50
Standard US 30

But while booking with them direct they upgraded as 2 Pool Villa's for just US 40 per room per night!
Ok, we took 2 as its dirt cheap... Well, its not exactly a VILLA but still very nice and 3 steps from the Salt Water Pool... 

Another picture of the entrance at a different angle:


The street itself was not nice with lots of dust and a Tea House next door that was absolutly packed. Thought it was some bar but they sell Tea and watch Movies...

Some pictures of the lobby/ reception area:





Tour continues from Lobby toward the "Pool Villa"










Ahaaa.. The Pool


Its not a big pool but great to cool yourself down a bit while getting a few beers down your throat..


Ok, enough of the Pool, more later. Now the accommodation... Front View, terrace, entrance around the corner..


View from inside toward the pool...


The bathroom..


Separate glass door showers and bathtub 


Enough of that, lets get on later with the rest of the Hotel as its beer time now. More to come soon....

----------


## ItsRobsLife

Looks very nice, but pretty empty. Guest friendly?

----------


## toslti

K.Lemon..... now I really wished I hadn't canceled that trip to Angkor Wat!!  That hotel I found seemed to have turned out to be a good'un!!

Totsiens!!!!

G

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Looks very nice, but pretty empty. Guest friendly?


I hope not - I'd like to take my family there one day.

----------


## Fstop

That hotel is amazing for such a cheap rate - now I wish I had looked around more.

----------


## Pnow

> Looks very nice, but pretty empty. Guest friendly?


It wasn't that empty, its just that I arrived early afternoon and most people are out on Temple tours. As for Guest friendly.... I guess that having lived in Thailand for a few years I am used on certain "Thai Way" things and dont get upset so fast over litle things. Its not a 5 start hotel so the service is not the same. However those guys here were very friendly and helped us with everything we needed. I do recommend it.

----------


## Pnow

> K.Lemon..... now I really wished I hadn't canceled that trip to Angkor Wat!! That hotel I found seemed to have turned out to be a good'un!!
> 
> Totsiens!!!!
> 
> G


Yes it did indeed Sir G.

Tot ziens

----------


## Pnow

It has been a while. Many problems with download speed. Seems to be good now, so I give it another try.

----------


## Pnow

The bedroom, in fact you get 2 queen size beds:

----------


## Pnow

Alright, continue with the garden before we are going to have a look downtown:

The garden with its pond, hanging bed, pool table and Bar:
 


















This reminds me when I was a kid. Had the same "hanging bed" in my room..

----------


## Pnow

And for a bit of late night entertainment there is a little bar:



And not to forget, a pool table. But its more like an off-road pool table. You will need 4wd balls:

----------


## Pnow

Beer time...
Excuse me, where can we drink some beers? Hmmm.... Barstreet.. What?!?! Yes, bar street... Ok, here we go...

Out of the Hotel you find this dusty street...



Further down the main street you will find more dusty spots




At this street turn right, so they told us...
Red light means nothing in Cambodia..




Dust everywhere. Try not to sweat in this heat cause it will turn you into mud.

Past the bank... SCB?? No, CCB...

----------


## Pnow

Beer time... Towards Bar Street we walked towards a well known name for us who live in Bangkok. Molly Malones... Well, that's what they called it, not sure if it belongs to the same chain.. Beer is on, and I was told Angkor is a good beer. And indeed, its lovely

Did you notice that label? It seems that Australia is selling those awards. I believe Chang has such an award as well..

Molly's had a great pool table upstairs and as it was day time we were the only guests in it.. Siem Reap is really quiet during the day time...


While going to the toilet you dont need to ask for tissue paper, there is enough:


And dont even try this beer, its horrible... :tosser1:

----------


## Pnow

Of towards Bar Street... Oh, lets stop at the 7/11 for cigarettes:


7/11? Or....


Yep, you read that right.. 7/20.. Oh well, they will sell cigarettes..


Yes, they do sell cigarettes, but also you will find this in the shelves:

----------


## Fstop

^That is the first 7 I've seen in Cambodia. They just don't have them yet.

----------


## Pnow

Was hungry so we tried this place... Great Food, some of the freshest I have tasted for a long time. Highly recommended! Went back twice..

Its at the entrance of Bar Street with great views..

View of Bar street, this all changes when coming back at night.. It turns into a Kao Sarn Rd.




Seems that Cambodia has different imports. Instead of Heinz in Thailand we have Maggy in Cambodia.


For transport you have a few options.. Walk, private driver or just get in one of these. 1$ seems to be the going price for anywhere down town...


Wouldn't mind having them as options on the Thai streets. Not so much in Bangkok, but on the Islands

----------


## Pnow

Hotels are popping up everywhere and the Tourism has really picked up. Siem Reap is trying really hard to change is image to a more upper class city. One half seems to be shitty, ther other half is looking great:















We also had a look at the newly opened museum... Was great to learn somethings about the history. Could take your camera which was a shame..







And yes, tourism is picking up and so are the shops that selling goods. Nokia's are cheaper than in Thailand so I picked one up for the missus..




Last stop for Tourists....

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Beer is on, and I was told Angkor is a good beer. And indeed, its lovely


I met the manager of Angkor breweries 8-9 years ago when I did some work in Cambodia.  Turns out that Angkor is actually brewed on a yeast developed by Carlsberg breweries in Denmark.  The guy took his beer seriously, and I think it shows - a far better brew than any of the beers you get in Thailand.

----------


## Pnow

> Originally Posted by Pnow
> 
> 
> Beer is on, and I was told Angkor is a good beer. And indeed, its lovely
> 
> 
> 
> I met the manager of Angkor breweries 8-9 years ago when I did some work in Cambodia.  Turns out that Angkor is actually brewed on a yeast developed by Carlsberg breweries in Denmark.  The guy took his beer seriously, and I think it shows - a far better brew than any of the beers you get in Thailand.


I didn't know that. But it is indeed a very nice beer. :Smile:

----------


## Pnow

ATM's spit out Dollars. Make sure though that all notes are in tact. Some people take of small corners of the notes to see if they are real and not copied.
Try to use those notes in the bars at night because when you arrive back in Thailand with those damaged notes, and I mean just a little nip out of the corners you will be refused while exchanging them into Baht.. Tried several exchange booths in Thailand and after the 4th booth I ripped up those notes and give it to them without the numbered parts.. Dont do that with Thai money though, you might end up in jail as I did years ago in formal Yugoslavia. Missed 2 months of class as we were arrested playing Cards at a camp fire when a mate threw some notes in the fire. But thats another story..

At night time we went to a restaurant that was a former Crocodile Farm. Pretty amazing place as it was very high with many levels to sit at. Bills, beers were sent up by a rope. No pictures as I didnt take my camera at night which is a shame cause it could have filled up the "knicker thread"

Did find this picture of that restaurant. You can see the ropes me thinks:


And a left over crocodile:

----------


## Pnow

More pictures tomorrow... Work is calling

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Did you notice that label? It seems that Australia is selling those awards. I believe Chang has such an award as well..


Yet more proof that Australia is indeed clueless about beer.

----------


## Pnow

Ok, now some pictures of those fantastic temples. Durianfan has done a great job explaining those sites, so I will just post some pictures..

The Ticket place where you get your pass for US 20.-


After getting the ticket is was back in the car and we drove another 15 minutes to start here.. The entrance to on complex:




The surrounding walls are longgggggggg....


Once through the entrance it was a fair walk to the temple:

At last, the first I saw.. It was quite exciting. But after you have seen one the rest just seems the same. So I thought.. It will turn out to be that I was wrong.

















As you can see the temples are being rebuild to get their original shape, however I believe that it would be boring to see them build up in full...













Thousand years ago this was done by hand. Not anylonger.

----------


## Pnow

This gives you an idea how high those walls are:


















Disgusting!

----------


## Pnow

Arriving at Angkor Wat:
























The only smiling one I was told. Rubbing its tits brings luck..

----------


## alphagirl

that is amazing, just freaking amazing!

----------


## toslti

K.Lemon.... having seen those photos I feel like I came on that trip with you!!.... What's the story with the cobras head in a bowl?? Did it come with rice and nam prik??... not going to manage to come over again this year.... maybe early 2009.

----------


## Pnow

> K.Lemon.... having seen those photos I feel like I came on that trip with you!!.... What's the story with the cobras head in a bowl?? Did it come with rice and nam prik??... not going to manage to come over again this year.... maybe early 2009.


Its a BBQ chicken embryo with pepper... :Confused:  Horrible.. but had to take a picture.

Hope to see you soon Mr. Lewit

----------


## Pnow

Alright, lets try and finish this thread today... Few more pictures to load...

It was just past midday and it was getting very hot..

Angkor Wat is so huge, walking through this temple you start to realize what people were capable of in those days. 



Walking around the lake above looking back at the main entrance. You can see the balloon in the air. It takes you up to make pictures, however we didn't make it on time for that:






These wall tell the stories: wars, wives etc, etc...


Restoring the roof in modern style:














These steps are closed no as they are so steep. Japanese use to roll of those and being transported by the nearby ambulance to the hospital.














endless hallways.. its amazing!




Adios Angkor, see you next year!


And many thanks to these to guys..
The driver:


And this amazing Tour Guide who not only did a very good job showing and explaining the temples but also toured us around Siem Reap at night. He has done an excellent job in showing us the Karaoke just outside the city where the richer Cambodians have a go at some singing with beautiful girls....

----------


## Pnow

Sitting at the airport waiting for boarding.. Its a nice little airport:



The bird that will bring us home:


Off we go, goodbye Siem Reap. Not sure why those blades are bend! Something wrong with my phone camera. But great effects:








Bangkok here we come:




Home sweet home!

----------


## EmperorTud

> That is the first 7 I've seen in Cambodia. They just don't have them yet.


They have them in PP. They even have a Pizza Company now. 

Great thread, thanks for posting.

Haven't been to Siem Reap in 8 years. When I was last there they had a curfew at 6pm. The city itself was no more than a few dirt tracks and one tarmac road in the middle. It looks as if things have changed a lot. I'll need to get back there in the next few months. We stayed next door to the Crocodile Farm, which presumably is that restaurant you went to.

----------


## Pnow

> Originally Posted by durianfan
> 
> That is the first 7 I've seen in Cambodia. They just don't have them yet.
> 
> 
> They have them in PP. They even have a Pizza Company now. 
> 
> Great thread, thanks for posting.
> 
> Haven't been to Siem Reap in 8 years. When I was last there they had a curfew at 6pm. The city itself was no more than a few dirt tracks and one tarmac road in the middle. It looks as if things have changed a lot. I'll need to get back there in the next few months. We stayed next door to the Crocodile Farm, which presumably is that restaurant you went to.


No curfew's now. I think the road you are referring to is still the same. The one that runs straight through the city. As explained in my thread, do  not go out sweaty cause you will end up like a mud zombie as the dust sticks to you like glue. Cant really say how it was 8 years ago. But I will be back again. Right now this little city is booming and tourism is up 150% compared last year... well, so they told me.

I believe that hotel you refer too near the crocodile restaurant is still there as I was waiting there for my mate to finish his BJ offered from girls of the night at a near by soi.

----------


## Phuketrichard

Rather than post tons of pics, check out them here,  Zenfolio | Richard Reitman Photography

I moved up here to Phnom Penh 3 months ago and love the place.  22 years in Thailand and needed the change.  Got a place on the river with a view of the city and its amazing.  PP is a city but still parts of it feel like a village.

Been photographing everyday and actually got a job even though iw as not looking for one.
The bars are very low key compared to Thailand but i like them, Very easy to have a real converstaion beyond, hello, where u from, i go with u ....

Som eof the girls are great.

No tattoes but Khmer girls are really into coloring their hair and i LOVE Long hair.

One thing,  In Thailand  it is very easy to pick out the bar girls,  Here nearly impossible

Street food not as good and cost more but plenty of ok farnag restaurnts along the river side.

Shinoukville is Patong 15 years ago.

Siem rep is Angkor wat and nothing else (just was up there for 3 days)

Although ganga is technicaly illegeal you can go anywhere and smell it PLUS there are a few establishments on the river side where you can get a "happy Pizza"


Pizza hut, KFC and the Bangkok Post

1 year visa with no papperwork!!!!!

Try it.  You'll like it here

----------


## Bobcock

Accident maybe, but I love this pic

----------


## Pnow

> Rather than post tons of pics, check out them here,  Zenfolio | Richard Reitman Photography
> 
> I moved up here to Phnom Penh 3 months ago and love the place.  22 years in Thailand and needed the change.  Got a place on the river with a view of the city and its amazing.  PP is a city but still parts of it feel like a village.
> 
> Been photographing everyday and actually got a job even though iw as not looking for one.
> The bars are very low key compared to Thailand but i like them, Very easy to have a real converstaion beyond, hello, where u from, i go with u ....
> 
> Som eof the girls are great.
> 
> ...


Wow, some great pictures on your link! No wonder you are now taking pictures professionally!

----------


## Pnow

> Accident maybe, but I love this pic


Was taken with my IPhone. My friend had a nokia and it did not came out the same. Most be something in the software.

----------


## Bobcock

I want to go to Angkor for the long weekend in October, but taking the whole family is 51,000 THB for flights alone.

Annoying thing is the owner of Bangkok Airways is my landlord, but never once has he offered me a discount fare!!!

----------


## Pnow

> I want to go to Angkor for the long weekend in October, but taking the whole family is 51,000 THB for flights alone.
> 
> Annoying thing is the owner of Bangkok Airways is my landlord, but never once has he offered me a discount fare!!!


If you can afford to rent from him, I am sure you wont have a problem paying those tickets! 

But I believe they have some specials now. I paid 12500.- for the return ticket.

----------


## Bobcock

Long Holiday weekend, was a little higher, no kids fares. I want to go, but the wife says it's too pricey. I'm waiting on the "Why don't you go alone" line she eventually trots out.

That'll do it for me.

----------


## Pnow

> Long Holiday weekend, was a little higher, no kids fares. I want to go, but the wife says it's too pricey. I'm waiting on the "Why don't you go alone" line she eventually trots out.
> 
> That'll do it for me.


Let them Fly to PP and take the bus from there while you fly direct and wait for them sipping ice cold Angkor beers... Will teach them being stingy. :Smile:

----------


## Phuketrichard

Thanks,
I love it here cause the people are so friendly
its a photographers dream



Fly Air Asia to PP and rent a taxi for u all . 5 hours including stop for lunch. Should only cost ya $60 or so one way.

The bus is $8-12 each  the boat $25 each

keep in Mind to see Angkor is $20/day  3 day pass for $40
After 4 pm u can go in for free.

I just came back and plenty of places to stay occupancy less than 25%.
The trouble in Thailand spills over as Cambodia relies heavyly on people via Bangkok

----------


## Bobcock

The good news is my friend the photographer (nature pictures in my gallery) is coming back to Bangkok on Thursday.

I suggested Angkor and as he is my wife and I's first friend together (17 years now) she'll always give carte balnche to any trip we want to do. So it's just him and me to Angkor on October 23rd.

I am so excited.

Some questions Pnow.

Your guide and driver, how much you pay per day? Any contact info for your guide, or is it just pot luck?

The hotel you stayed in looks exactly what we are after (no need for 5 Star without the wife and kids and no need for a slum either) what did you pay for it?

----------


## Fstop

^Am wondering that as well. Personally we paid $10 each a day ($20 total) to our driver.

----------


## Pnow

> The good news is my friend the photographer (nature pictures in my gallery) is coming back to Bangkok on Thursday.
> 
> I suggested Angkor and as he is my wife and I's first friend together (17 years now) she'll always give carte balnche to any trip we want to do. So it's just him and me to Angkor on October 23rd.
> 
> I am so excited.
> 
> Some questions Pnow.
> 
> Your guide and driver, how much you pay per day? Any contact info for your guide, or is it just pot luck?
> ...


Ok, some information for you.

Hotel was US45.- for the pool villa.
Driver was employed by the Hotel, I believe it was US20.- but not sure.
Tour Guide, very funny one, was US 25.- for the day, again not sure what they will charge others. Seems to change...
His Name is: Mr. Now Makara
Tel: (855)12 40 44 20
Email: beebee_in_the_house[at]yahoo.com (I think this says enough about his character) 

He does not tend to reply to emails often so I also give you the Hotels email address and ask for this guy should you need him. He will around at night and show you some Bars for free. Well, a few beers that is.

Email address Hotel: booking[at]auberge-mont-royal.com

Have fun!

----------


## Bobcock

I just had a funny one.....

I booked the flights online, and when i paid with my Amex, it was rejected.

I went to do it again with a different card and the flights were suddenly fully booked (the 8am one)

Then Amex phoned me and asked if I had just tried to book a seat. Yes I said. OK, try it again and it will work. Uh?. Oh we rejected it until we could phone you and check it was you. Well it is and you have lost me my reservation you ******* ****. Oh sorry.

Then I decided that we would just have to go the night before, which I'd rather not, but does have it's advantages.

On rebooking I noticed that there was a logo on the site away from where i'd looked before saying, pay with Amex, 2 for one seats.

So I booked the night before and the bill for 2 people was 18xxx instead of 28xxx.

So thanks Amex for being so illogical.

----------


## Pnow

> I just had a funny one.....
> 
> I booked the flights online, and when i paid with my Amex, it was rejected.
> 
> I went to do it again with a different card and the flights were suddenly fully booked (the 8am one)
> 
> Then Amex phoned me and asked if I had just tried to book a seat. Yes I said. OK, try it again and it will work. Uh?. Oh we rejected it until we could phone you and check it was you. Well it is and you have lost me my reservation you ******* ****. Oh sorry.
> 
> Then I decided that we would just have to go the night before, which I'd rather not, but does have it's advantages.
> ...


Yeah, I see what you mean. My mate had problems too! He booked his flight with his g/f Credit card. However when trying to check in he was required to show the credit card he had booked with! Well, his missus wasn't there so he had to rebook and pay cash on the spot! Took 4 weeks to get the CC reversed...

It also happened to me at a Samui trip with Bangkok Air... You have to read the small letters!

----------


## dirtydog

You might want to consider getting some spare memory cards for your camera  :Smile:

----------


## Bobcock

DD

I have 32GB to date, I reckon I'll buy at least another 8GB card before leaving, maybe 2.

----------


## Phuketrichard

I was just in SR 10 days ago and the place is empty. All the trouble in Thailand means no one is flying. or traveeling to Cambodia. The flights are nearly empty so no idea why they said they are full;


I stayed at the Neak Pean, www.neakpeanhotelsiemreap.com and very nice for $35
Many of the new larger hotels (2-4 STAR) are along hwy 6, thats the road between the airpoirt and town. Many running at 35% occupancy so just hit a few and make them an offer

DON'T hire thru the hotel as then he has to pay the hotel commission
Hire a tuk tuk driver for $12-15/day outside every hotel and he is yours all day and night until u call it quits. and he will be there at 5 am to pick u up ( thats about what time you need to leave to get the sunrise)  Tuk tuk's are much nicer as ur out in the fresh air

No need for guide, buy a few books and read up. Lonely planets is by far the best and there is a local one about the temples u can pick up from the kids outside the temples for about $7

NOTE you are allowed into The complex after 4 pm for free everyday so when you go go catch the sunset somewhere for free asnd then buy your three day pass ($40) the next morn.

Take u around to bars???? The bar scene SUCKS in SR, thats funny, they are all clustered in one small area, called pub alley and it is really Kao san road but more upper class. lots of nice restaurants and all overpriced!! Without Angkor ,Siem reap would get zero tourists. Its all new in the last 4 years


Plenty of internet shops around town so take an external hard drive and then just transfer your pics.

----------


## sjaak327

You can go to Angkor on the cheap from Bangkok, it won't take much time, from Mochit get the first class bus to Aran (236 baht per person, 4 hours), get a tuk tuk to the border from the bus station (80 baht) cross the border (20 USD per person visa on arrival, maybe a bit more, make sure you have dollars), then take a taxi to Siem reap, roughly 2,5 hours, should cost you no more then 50 USD. Might even be less expensive, SR to poipet (the other way arond) is only 35 USD.

I did this trip in reverse just about a week ago.

Flying into SR is madly expensive, and you also pay 25 USD airport tax on your way out. Flying into Phnom Penh on air Asia is not quicker nowadays then doing the overland trip from BKK to Aran and finally Siem Reap, as the bus from PP to SR will also take 5,5 hours. 

The temples were great, I only went to Angkor Wat, the Bayon and Tha Phrom, as I had only one day, it was still worth every penny (20 USD for the ticket, 15 USD for the driver). 

Anchor by the way isn't a bad brew either, but only from draught, not from cans, beerlao is also everywhere in Cambodia. Angkor is best from draught as well.

----------


## alphagirl

> You can go to Angkor on the cheap from Bangkok, it won't take much time, from Mochit get the first class bus to Aran (236 baht per person), get a tuk tuk to the border from the bus station (80 baht) cross the border (20 USD per person visa on arrival, maybe a bit more, make sure you have dollars), then take a taxi to Siem reap, roughly 2,5 hours, should cost you no more then 50 USD. I did this trip in reverse just about a week ago.


wow I like it

----------


## Bobcock

Leaving tomorrow for angkor, I'm so excited.

Bought another 8GB of CF cards, so I'm now up to 42GB.

Doubt I'll fill that there, but I'll give it a go.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Leaving tomorrow for angkor, I'm so excited.


Have fun.

----------


## Bobcock

I certainly will, noit sure how the evenings will tie in with the 5am starts though....

----------


## NIRVANA1

Hi

will be in SR in 3 wks
great if the place is empty
Is the dispute affecting tourists travelling to Cambodia overland?

----------


## Mr Pot

all the best BC have a good trip  :Smile:

----------


## EmperorTud

> No curfew's now.


Yes I am well aware of that. I am a frequent visitor to Cambodia but I haven't returned to Siem Reap in over 8 years as I am afraid it might spoil my original experience of the place.

I'm in Phnom Penh yet again next month and will be heading down to Snooky for a few days. My first trip to the coastal resort.

----------


## Bobcock

Back from Siam reap, took 1300+ photographs and travelling with a top pro photographer has given me some real insight into some new techniques.

Of course i won't be posting any of the good ones as I ned to keep them for the nxt Teak Door competition, but I am certainly happy with some of them.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> travelling with a top pro photographer


Nice chap to boot.

----------


## Bobcock

Yeah he is, been friends with my wife and I for many years, we all met around the same time when we lived in Phuket in late 1991. We don't get to see him as often as we like, so it's been great having him around for a while recently.

As a natural history Photographer he is very innovative, which is why I guess he is so well known and has won every major competition in his genre.

When it comes to temples though, I got him sorted.......

----------


## Phuketrichard

where did u live in Phuket? I lived there from the middle 80's thru to this year when i moved to Phnom Penh.

Was up in SR 3 weeks ago although didn't go to the temples but spent my time in the markets around town which seem to have grown.

Snooky is cool, a lot like phuket in the 80's
even have one bar on the beach where you can sleep for free and another where you get all the Angkor draft you can drink from 11 am -7pm for only $7!!  ONly a 4 hour drive from PP

----------


## Bobcock

I lived in Nanai in 1990 and Baan Mon in 1991. Was involved with South East Asia Divers.

----------


## Phuketrichard

I lived off of Nani in 90-91, Had an old British Enfield. You worked with Mark? I ran the Phuket food shopping guide book back then. Moved to kamala in n 94.
Those were the good old days :-)

----------


## Bobcock

Mark was South East Asia Yacht Charter as I remember it (though I think he had ownership of both), I was with South East Asia Divers, Ed Strannon and his daughter JJ were there then with such instructors as Peter Tucker, Johann Af-Uhr, Barry Chilton, Suzie, Tobias Raff, Jeff and others who's names escape me.

I used to live just down from Hideaway, owned by Omar who turned out to be Michael Mescal said to be the biggest drug runner in the region and captain of our soccer team. He's still in jail in Italy, though I believe that is due to change son.

Also in Nanai was Soi Coronation Street, populated by a large group of oil workers from Northern England.

----------


## Phuketrichard

Mark had part of SEA, ( with Dave, the orginal owner) and broke off to run SEAC, (on the 2nd road) which only did the live aboards and now produces his own boats down in Chalong.

Hiodeaway?? I helped set that up with Gary inthe 80's. Helped him clear the land. So I assume you know John who managed it till about 3 years ago? He is now over in Kamala working for the pool Doc.

Its a city back there. I drove thru there abiut 6 months ago and couldn't beleive it

----------

